# Avatar and signature file types



## Strokemouth (Dec 5, 2004)

Can you please make it so you can't use certain file types for avatars or signatures? It is incredibly annoying to be reading a thread and having music come blasting out because someone has a swf for an avatar. JPEGs and animated gifs should be good enough for anyone.


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 5, 2004)

Whose ava are you referring to? I know .swf games have had an increase lately in members avas but no music until you start the game.


----------



## Panzieman (Dec 5, 2004)

Don't change the file type!!! I like playing Ixthus Tigers ava!!

YAY 250 POSTS THAT IS 1/4 OF 1000!!!


----------



## Strokemouth (Dec 5, 2004)

The one that came blasting out of my speakers was Zorn's.


----------



## remisser (Dec 5, 2004)

Yeah, don't change filetypes.  Just make an ultimatum that if music is at the beginning of an avatar it can't be used.  If you click to play a game in an avatar, then it can have sound.


----------



## 754boy (Dec 5, 2004)

QUOTE(remisser @ Dec 5 2004 said:


> Yeah, don't change filetypes.Â Just make an ultimatum that if music is at the beginning of an avatar it can't be used.Â If you click to play a game in an avatar, then it can have sound.


remisser, your avatar is cool as hell. I just scored 45 :gbasp:  Where'd u get it?


----------



## Reserver X (Dec 5, 2004)

dont be a lamer and ask for no .swf avatars  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. they are cool

and by the way im sure you can make it so avatars dont show up if its that anoying to you. i ther that or dont leave your speakers at ear drum bersting levels.


----------



## remisser (Dec 5, 2004)

754boy, ha, I just scored 45 as well... I accidentally clicked out of the avatar at one point and couldn't control the ball! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and if I told you where I got the avatar, I'd have to kill you.

EDIT:
I agree with strokemouth now about Zorn's avatar at least.  If you're going to allow .swf files, they should not be:
1. over 100k (Zorn's is 500k -- think of the dialup users, seriously.)
2. should not automatically start a song or sound or anything -- you should have to click to activate sound or whathaveyou.

Jeez, look at this thread (make sure your sound is on):
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=ST&f=6&t=22644&hl=

Automatically, one plays, then another, then another, overlapping a really loud Led Zepplin song.  I had to mute my speakers so as to not wake anyone up.  This is definitely a sound idea.  KEEP the .swf file extension allowance, but make sure it isn't abused with the above rules.  My avatar and Ixthus' seem to be pretty cool and tame. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Plus, you have to click our avatars before any sound comes through.


----------



## mole_incarnate (Dec 5, 2004)

Swf files arent exempt from our filesize rules.

25kb for avatar files, 50kb for sigs MAX.

No sound is to be played at all from your sig or avatar, unless theres a button to start it, like a game etc.


----------



## ShadowXP (Dec 5, 2004)

QUOTE(754boy @ Dec 5 2004 said:


> QUOTE(remisser @ Dec 5 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, don't change filetypes.Â Just make an ultimatum that if music is at the beginning of an avatar it can't be used.Â If you click to play a game in an avatar, then it can have sound.
> ...


Bwa ha ha! I just got 107! :gbasp:


----------



## Lily (Dec 5, 2004)

If you don't want to see SWF avatars, get a browser that allows you to control whether or not Flash loads on particular pages. I agree that it's annoying to see it in sigs/avas most of the time, but don't forget - you can control what you see and don't see.


----------



## Dragonlord (Dec 5, 2004)

leave the flash sigs around. had one too (no more, but i can put it back on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). but playing sound just like that sux. this should be added to the rules section so people know it.


----------



## Kyoji (Dec 5, 2004)

QUOTE(Dragonlord @ Dec 5 2004 said:


> leave the flash sigs around. had one too (no more, but i can put it back on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It should go without saying, but some people are just really dumb lol.


----------



## remisser (Dec 5, 2004)

I think dumb is putting it lightly.


----------

